# IMSI-Catcher für 1500 Euro im Eigenbau



## TheRammbock (2. August 2010)

*IMSI-Catcher für 1500 Euro im Eigenbau*

Chris Paget, ein Hacker aus England, hat nun einen voll funktionstüchtigen IMSI Catcher auf der 
Defcon vorgestellt. 

Mit dem besagtem IMSI Catcher, welcher sozusagen eine Funkzelle simuliert, können ganz einfach GEZIELT 
Mobilfunktelefonate, basierend auf dem GSM Netz, mitgehört werden. 

Der IMSI Catcher gibt sich dem Handy gegenüber als Funzelle aus und wertet so die Daten aus, ohne das der 
Benutzer davon erfährt. Dies hat Paget nun mit seiner Hardware auf der Messe in Echtzeit simuliert. 

Somit wäre es nun für Jedermann möglich, mit der 1.500 Euro günstigen Kombination aus Hard- und Software
gezielt Opfer abzuhören. 

Unter anderen sollen 30 professionelle (GA 090“ der Firma Rohde & Schwarz) Geräte bei den Bundesbehörden 
im Einsatz sein, welche ebenfalls gezielt nach bestimmten Nutzern fahnden.


heise online - IMSI-Catcher für 1500 Euro im Eigenbau


----------



## WhackShit007 (2. August 2010)

*AW: IMSI-Catcher für 1500 Euro im Eigenbau*

nicht schlecht aber außer für hacker und geheimdienste wohl kaum zu gebrauchen. ich frage mich ob er damit auch kommerziell erfolg haben wird.


----------



## FloW^^ (2. August 2010)

*AW: IMSI-Catcher für 1500 Euro im Eigenbau*

das ist sicher nicht für kommerziellen bereich, sondern NUR zum aufdecken, wie einfach es ist, abgehört zu werden, ohne, dass man davon auch nur im entferntesten etwas mitbekommt...

hacker zeigen dort einzig und allein nur auf, wo die schwachstellen liegen.

sei doch froh, dass es menschen gibt, die aufdecken, wie schlampig die industrie mit unser aller daten umgeht.


----------



## butter_milch (2. August 2010)

*AW: IMSI-Catcher für 1500 Euro im Eigenbau*



FloW^^ schrieb:


> sei doch froh, dass es menschen gibt, die aufdecken, wie schlampig die industrie mit unser aller daten umgeht.



So sieht es aus. CCC und Co. rulen


----------



## Eiche (2. August 2010)

*AW: IMSI-Catcher für 1500 Euro im Eigenbau*



			
				Falk schrieb:
			
		

> Im Newsbereich gelten ab sofort folgende Regeln. Bei Missachtung dieser Regeln werden die entsprechenden Postings kommentarlos gelöscht.
> 
> * Quellenangabe: Die Angabe der Quelle der News (mit Link) ist Pflicht
> * Eigene Formulierungen
> * Keine 1:1 Kopien von anderen Seiten


 bitte regeln beachten wenn einer die news mit eigner forumlierung bringt ist das nur unnötige arbeit für die Moderatoren was schon oft zu misssverstänissen geführt hatt


----------



## raetsch (2. August 2010)

*AW: IMSI-Catcher für 1500 Euro im Eigenbau*



butter_milch schrieb:


> So sieht es aus. CCC und Co. rulen




wir haben im oktober 2009 ebenfalls eine usrp mit openbts in betrieb genommen. als wir versehentlich einen d-netz kanal nutzten hatte sich sofort ein handy eingebucht und versuchte eine sms zu senden. wir hatten allerdings keinen uplink. wir konnten die halbe sms im openbts log lesen. imsi's fängt das log quasi automatisch. es lässt sich nur nicht zuordnen, wenn viele zeitgleich im log auftauchen, aber das ist hier ja auch gar nicht erwünscht.


----------



## Pokerclock (2. August 2010)

*AW: IMSI-Catcher für 1500 Euro im Eigenbau*

Wieder offen.


----------



## TheRammbock (2. August 2010)

*AW: IMSI-Catcher für 1500 Euro im Eigenbau*



WhackShit007 schrieb:


> nicht schlecht aber außer für hacker und geheimdienste wohl kaum zu gebrauchen. ich frage mich ob er damit auch kommerziell erfolg haben wird.



Naja, wenn du wüßtest, was Hobbyfunker so alles im stillen Kämmerlein treiben ... 1500 Euro sind nicht viel für solch ein Gerätchen. Hacker und Geheimdienste interssiert das vielleicht nicht so. aber ich denke da zum Beispiel an Dedekteien.


----------

